# symptoms



## Akasha (Jan 8, 2016)

Not been around for a while but i think im seeing symptoms in a son, 2.5years old. Its probably paranoia (both me and his dad are type 1) and terroble twos combined. 
He seems to be drinking quite a bit more, and therefore weeing more. He seems to be alot more cranky and tiring more. 
I checked his blood earlier with a result of 13.something, but he'd not long before had a biscuit. 

I intend to monitor him over the next couple of days but was just curious as to what symptoms parents noticed in todlers before diagnosis.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 8, 2016)

13.0 is high for a biscuit in a non-d. I'd take him to get checked out just in case, even if it's not D there may be an infection working it's way through and it's better safe than sorry. I'd do it today.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd say 13.0 is high too, even for a biscuit-boosted toddler  Are you sure his fingers were clean?


----------



## Akasha (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm rather ashamed to say that it never actually crossed my mind about him having residue on his fingers. 
I've just tested again, 2 hours post dinner, wiped finger first and its come in at 4.5


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2016)

Akasha said:


> I'm rather ashamed to say that it never actually crossed my mind about him having residue on his fingers.
> I've just tested again, 2 hours post dinner, wiped finger first and its come in at 4.5


Ah! That's sounds better!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 8, 2016)

Phew @Akasha that's a relief. I never thought of that and I should have.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2016)

It's Ts isn't it? - Thirst, Tired, Toilet ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2016)

I bet your on your toes at times  Good luck with things


----------

